

The lunacy of trying to avoid NSA spying by moving tech out of the US - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/the-lunacy-of-trying-to-avoid-nsa-spying-by-moving-e-mail-and-cloud-out-of-the-us-7000019908/

======
userulluipeste
The lunacy is to limit yourself thinking about self-regulations that an
authority supposedly has to deal with. Fact - the authority will get over
that, and then there is nothing you can do but to submit to any of its
demands, like it or not. Those who move outside of the known surveillance
regimes may still be monitored (illegally), but that's all. They will have the
freedom to defend themselves from clandestine access and the most important -
not be forced to submit to onerous demands.

------
imrehg
One big point of the whole debate is that they DON'T actually jump through a
lot of hoops to "listen in to your e-mail, cloud data transfers, phone calls,
whatever." They just do it, and force the companies to comply, and if
necessary, then lie to the courts.

And my communication might be "fair game" outside - IF they get to it. With an
American company the question is just WHEN will they get to it.

------
mark_l_watson
Except: losing jobs and business in USA will help sway public opinion against
broad scale undirected mass surveillance.

~~~
anologwintermut
Sway the public against undirected mass __domestic __surveillance, maybe.
Conveniently, all the NSA 's targets would then be foreign and subject to
almost no review. So you have to worry both about the NSA and any local
agencies.

The reality, if you are worried about US/UK/FR/DE/RU/CN intelligence, don't
use the cloud.

~~~
serf
exactly, and i've heard that sentiment a LOT more than i've heard the "let's
move to europe" idea.

